# My son is allergic to Sadie



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I don't know what to say. I can only wish you (and Sadie too) good luck and I hope your son will feel better (less itchy) soon.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

If you can manage to last until the coat change you might be ok. Even in poodles, the puppy coat is different from the adult coat and so he may be allergic to the puppy coat but not the adult one.
We are lucky to live in an era where even young children have a variety of options from medications to allergy shots that weren't available in previous years (when I was a kid the magic age was 12 when so many more meds were available). Finding a good allergist and letting them know that you want to try other things before getting rid of your dog can be a huge help.
You can also manage things by not allowing Sadie in his bedroom, vacuuming everything more with a vacuum with a good HEPA filter. You can bathe Sadie more often with a good shampoo, get Allerpet (a topical solution you can wipe on your dog) that helps, get an air purifier (they actually work, one with a HEPA filter is best), even feeding a higher quality food can help.


----------



## poodleoodler (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I have some dog allergies too, and i'm hoping my future poodle won't cause a reaction. My sister has two dogs and neither of them bother me, but if my skin touches some dog's noses i will get hives there, or i get hives on my legs and arms. not tons but enough to make me aware of the allergies. 

Mid Michigan Poodle Club There is a poodle club by you if you need to surrender.  I'm working with a poodle club right now to adopt. But I'm on the other side of lake michigan.

Poodle Rescue:

Jill Smith Standard 1996 12255 E. Birch Run Rd. Birch Run, MI 48415 Breeder/Exhibitor [email protected]


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Not an expert, but a rash on the thighs/butt area seems more a contact allergy issue. Could he have developed an allergy to whatever the material his underclothes are made of?


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Are you sure it's not eczema? The itchy eyes sound like allergies, but the localized rashes make me think otherwise....either way, good luck with your situation!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ditto- to me this sounds more like eczema (me and my kids are sufferers) it STILL could be a laundry detergent things. It can be a weather thing too (Dryer winter air) 

doesn't sound at all like a pet allergy


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hm, I'd suggest seeing a dermatologist (my mom is one, so it sounds like her stuff...).


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I have severe allergies as well as eczema (meant to include this in my last post but forgot....th joys of brain fog lol!) and I agree it does sound more like eczema. My allergies and eczema are at their worst because of my other health issues and I wil tell you with out a doubt the biggest offenders are laundry items and new clothing. I have to wash new clothes in my laundry detergent (Tide Free, the only one I can use) and my dryer sheets (Downy in the purple box, I think lavender vanilla?) before I can wear them or I will get a horrible rash.
At the beach someone bought the wrong dryer sheets (Bounce Free) and I wound up miserable because I was allergic to it. And if my sheets, comforter, pillowcases, towels or washcloths get washed in something other than my stuff, I break out. I bring my own pillow to hotels and sleep in long shirts, pants and shoes so my contact with their stuff is minimal.
I would look harder at the detergent change. Go back to the old stuff, wash EVERYTHING in it at least once, I would do his stuff twice, and see what happens.
I also have a wonderful dermatologist who works with my allergist and they have me on a topical cream as well as allergy med because I have severe allergies, to the point where all the doctors and residents come in to hear my case


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It was my first thought as well that it doesn't sound like an animal allergy. All of my friends who are allergic all have itchy watery eyes as a main symptom, then they get a stuffy nose, etc.

I also have problems with certain laundry detergents (especially Tide). I also use unscented Aveeno bath and lotion products because of it. 

I agree with having him see a dermatologist. They can test to see exactly what he's allergic to. Good luck! I hope you don't have to send Sadie packing.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's a thought ... and I realize he hasn't likely touched the dog in the same place his rash is, but what if it is the DOG's shampoo?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

nother thing is what does he use for soap? 

i changed to home made cold process soap (NOT the stuff lush makes) and am now steriodfree


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

How old is Sadie?? I agree with Karma regarding the puppy/adult coat.
Our pups are now 5 months old and at first my husbands asthma/allergies were affected by these 2 little pups.
The vet told us that their puppy coats have dander and that this will lessen significantly with their coat change.

As well we purchased a good, quality air purifier and that helped quite a bit.
We also sweep and wash the floors quite often and vacuum more as well.

I hope things work out for you


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your responses!! I SO want to believe that it isn't Sadie that is causing my son Nate's itchiness or that if it is, he will eventually get over it. If it is the puppy coat that is making Nate itch and he gets better with the adult coat, my prayers will be answered. It makes me sick to my stomach to think that we would have to find her a new home, especially since I knew Nate had dog allergies before getting Sadie. 

neVar - My son uses unscented Dove soap for sensitive skin. We've been using that since he was a baby. He had eczema really bad years ago, and his skin rash does resemble that. It just seems so weird that the rash is showing up on his thighs/butt, and that is why I was in denial that it was an allergic reaction to Sadie. He plays rough with Sadie all of the time and gets saliva/puppy bites/scratches on other parts of his body, but there is no rash on his arms, face, lower legs, etc. 

I'm going to buy an air purifier & try the Allerpet. I'll make Nate an appointment with a dermatologist. I've been afraid to take him to his allergist, because they will say, "Why did you get a dog if you knew he was allergic?" I just don't want the "I told you so", because I have enough guilt as it is. 

OverTheTopFarm - I bathed Sadie in Chris Christensen shampoo on Tuesday for the first time. I'll see if this makes a difference, too. 

poodleoodler - Thanks for the info on the poodle club. If things don't get better, I will look into it. I really hope I don't have to, but it's good to know where to go if I need to. 

Thanks again for all of the responses! I feel so much better and hopeful that I won't have to find Sadie a new home.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

I know how you feel about feeling guilty - but it is very difficult to take care of little ones with allergy issues - it can drive you insane and is something many people don't understand. Try not to feel guilty - it sounds like you're working very hard to identify what causes his allergies - and it is soo hard.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

A dermatologist would be helpful in treating the rash but I think your best bet at finding the cause is to go to an allergist. Don't worry about I told you so - I doubt a professional would approach you in that manner. You should not feel guilty - you wanted your son to experience the joy of having a dog and you picked a dog that many who allergic to dogs can tolerate. It is also possible that he may be allergic to more than one type of soap. Many soaps have common ingredients in them. The area of the rash sounds like a contact allergy (I am not a doctor) It would be a real tragedy for you and your family to give up the dog when the dog may not be the problem. You owe it to yourself, your son and your puppy to go to the type of doctor who can determine the cause if the other remedies suggested don't work. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

He might find dove too strong now- his skin changes as hormones go etc. things in the soaps change as well. 

Personally i can't use soap- or Dove. I'll be itching to the point of bleeding and oozing. I also use NO laundry detergent on my clothes (kids i use woolite) 

When i was a teen the eczema was SOO bad on my body i couldn't go to hotels (the sheets would cause me to be in so much pain) and the dermatologists threw their hands up- the steriod creams (and oral steriods) were doing nothing. we were doing everything but nothing touched it. the homemade soap (i eventually started making my own and had a company selling it to spa's for several years) finally got my skin healthy enough i could move on. If i DON"T use soap- my skin gets dryer (if your interested PM and i'll explain why) my dermatologist couldn't believe it. I've gone from using vasaline on my body after every bath (and baby oil) to being able to just use a simple lotion occasionally usually winters only. 

Seriously i doubt this has anything to do with your pup. And i know your fears- my son has asthma- and when we went for testing on that i waspetrified he'd be allergic to horses or dogs!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

SadiesMom said:


> He plays rough with Sadie all of the time and gets saliva/puppy bites/scratches on other parts of his body, but there is no rash on his arms, face, lower legs, etc.


I am no allergist, but I have allergies and my husband has allergies (including cat & dog) and this makes it sound like it is NOT the dog. If he was allergic to her, the saliva would cause a reaction. My husband reacted to our poodle in the beginning and it was the salvia that did it. (He has since acclimated to him and can even allow the dog to lick his face--he could never do that with another dog.) 

You son is having a reaction on the one place the dog has no contact with... so seems unlikely that it's the dog.

When we first got Jäger I was so scared that my husband would react badly to him and we would need to give him up. Every time he had an allergy or asthma attack I thought it must be the dog. As it turned out, he reacted slightly in the beginning, but then acclimated to the dog. And the attacks he had turned out to be a lotion I was using and not the dog.

Oh, and another thing is I bathe Jäger every two weeks (sometimes every week). My husband is no longer allergic to him, but his coat picks up dust and pollen and other dogs' hair and saliva if he is playing with other dogs and my husband will react to that. After the bath, everything is A-OK.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm feeling so much more hopeful. I took Nate to his pediatrician yesterday, and she said that he has eczema (like many of you suspected). She seemed to think it was probably from the dog, but prescribed a cream and told me to vacuum diligently and keep Sadie out of his room. My fingers are crossed that things will start turning around for Nate and he won't be so itchy, and that we will be able to keep Sadie. 

Thanks for all of your suggestions & comments!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck with everything!! If your son doesnt get better then is there someone you could board Sadie with for a few weeks? This will hopefully tell you if it is really her that is causing your son to have problems. If he continues to have problems while she is away, then it is not her. That way you dont find her a new perminant home, your son doesnt get better, you realize it wasnt Sadie and want her back.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Doesn't really sound like dog allergies to me either. Hopefully, the cream will work wonders. Good luck!


----------

